# Fliegenfischen am See auf Friedfische



## aerne (21. März 2011)

Hallo ihr angler und natürlich anglerinnen


ich hätte mal ne frage.


Ich habe das fliegenfischen erlernt, habe schon forellen und äschen gefangen, nun haben wir in der nähe bei uns einen grossen see.

er beherbergt so ziemlich alles an fischen


barsch, hecht, döbel, rotauge, rotfeder, karpfen, brachsen...,,,


ich wollte fragen ob ich auf die friedfische eine change habe mit der fliegenrute. am liebsten mit der trockenfliege!?


ich kann die fische nicht auf sicht anwerfen da das wasser zu trüb ist.


habt ihr mir einige tipps bezüglich fliege(farbe, Grösse) jahreszeiten usw?


vielen dank im voraus


liebe grüsse und petri heil


aerne


----------



## Der_Freak (21. März 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See auf Friedfische*

Ich war dieses Jahr auch zum ersten mal mit der Fliege auf Weißfisch und muss sagen das es erstaunlich gut funktionierte, die herkömmliche Made habe ich an dem Tag besiegt.
Als Muster habe ich Buzzer auf 16er Haken benutzt, am besten ohne Goldkopf wenn es nicht zu tief gehen sollte, da die Bisse oft beim absinken kommen. Bissanzeiger ist schon von Vorteil, bei Rotaugen jedenfalls musst du rasch anschlagen da sie den Haken an der Sache anscheinend recht schnell wittern.
Ist eine sehr spannende Methode und fördert die Reaktion.

Viel Spaß beim Stipper abziehen


----------



## Flyfisher1 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See auf Friedfische*

Wenn das Wasser in deinem See, erdbraun und geschmeidig ist, sei dir das anfüttern mit einigen Brotflocken, die auf dem Wasser schwimmen, erlaubt
( auch wenn da einige Traditionalisten die Nase rüpfen )
Die Friedfische fangen an zu fressen und du siehst wo sie stecken und kannst sie anwerfen. kleine schwarze Fliegen( Gr. 14/16 ) oder leicht beschwerte Nymphen ( Gr. 10/12 ) sollten zum Erfolg führen.
Für Barsch und Hecht empfehlen sich  schwere Nymphen ( Jig ) und größere Streamer


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. März 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See auf Friedfische*

Auch nix für Traditionalisten, aber erfolgreich:
Klein(st)e Wurmhaken (mit Widerhaken auf dem Schenkel) und darauf künstliche Maden (die Teile aus Stärke mit Geschmacksstoff) und präsentieren wie eine Nymphe.

Funktioniert im Fluss klasse (bzw. um Klassen besser auf Friedfische als Nymphe/Nasssfliege), sollte auch im Stilllwasser gut funzen...


----------



## aerne (23. März 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See auf Friedfische*

welche farbe von fliegen in welcher grösse funktionieren gut, will vorallem die trockene gebrauchen.

kann man sie auch verwenden wenn die fische nicht steigen und muss man sie auch sicht anwerfen können oder fängt man auch mit vermuten wo die fische sein könnten'

wie siehts mit der führung aus, zupfen, furchen, treiben lassen....


lg aerne


----------



## Sneep (24. März 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See auf Friedfische*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch nix für Traditionalisten, aber erfolgreich:
> Klein(st)e Wurmhaken (mit Widerhaken auf dem Schenkel) und darauf künstliche Maden (die Teile aus Stärke mit Geschmacksstoff) und präsentieren wie eine Nymphe.
> 
> Funktioniert im Fluss klasse (bzw. um Klassen besser auf Friedfische als Nymphe/Nasssfliege), sollte auch im Stilllwasser gut funzen...



Hallo Thomas,

noch erfolgreicher dürfte ein Tauwurm an der Sinkschnur sein.

Aber vorsichtig werfen, damit er nicht abgeht.:q

Du hast es ja schon geahnt, der Purist wendet sich mit Grauen:q

Aber wer das toll findet soll es halt machen.

Ich frage mich aber, wozu ich da  eine Fliegenrute brauche.

SNEEP


----------



## Sneep (24. März 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See auf Friedfische*

Hallo,

ich freue mich für alle, die hier so erfolgreich mit der Fliege im Stillwasser fischen, und dabei die Stipprute weit hinter sich lassen.

Es gibt aber im Stillwasser ein generelles Problem,welches scheinbar nur ich habe.

Wenn ich mit der Trockenfliege im Bach auf  eine Forelle fische, hat der Fisch keine Zeit zum Überlegen, entweder er fasst zu, oder das Futter ist weg. Ähnlich ist das im Stillgewässer, wenn Fische sich intensiv mit Anflugnahrung beschäftigen.

Wenn ich aber mit einer Trockenfliege einen Rotfedern- oder Döbeltrupp an der Oberfläche anwerfe, haben diese Fische alle Zeit der Welt den Köder zu prüfen.

 Und das tun sie auch. 

Hinzu kommt, dass sich das Vorfach im Wasserfilm deutlich abzeichnet und der Angler durch die glatte Oberfläche deutlicher wahrgenommen wird.

Eine Variante, vor allem beim Döbel, ist es, eine dicke Fliege direkt auf Kopf zu servieren.

Fische im Stillwasser sind sicher mit der Trockenfliege fangbar, es ist aber schwieriger, als es hier verschiedentlich dargestellt wird.

sneep


----------



## Flyfisher1 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See auf Friedfische*

Effektiv mit der Trockenen, fängt man tatsächlich nur wenn die Fische aktiv nach Trockenfliegen gehen. Selbst dann muss noch Umriss und Größe stimmen.
Denn die wenigsten Fische, die man so im Teich kreuzen sieht, sind auch am Fressen.
Nicht umsonst fischt man an den Lochs, mit Nassfliegen. Dort auch am erfolgreichsten, wenn ein wenig Wind geht. Bei Windstille bleiben Iren, Schotten und Engländer, in ihrem Pup sitzen und gönnen sich einen Trink.
Kleine Nasssfliegen und Nymphen am Fluorcarbonvorfach sind aber einen Versuch wert.
Nicht dass ich Fluorcarbon für unsichtbar halten würde, ( das wäre Blödsinn ) aber das Material ist langsam sinkend und bringt die Fliege 1 handbreit unter die Oberfläche.
 Wenn allerdings die Sonne sehr hell scheint, lieber normales Monofil nehmen, das man mit einem Sinkmittel ( in der Regel genügt ein Seifenläppchen ) präpariert hat. Fluo leuchtet bei Sonnenschein wie ein Scheinwerfer.


----------



## Bungo (24. März 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See auf Friedfische*

Also wenn ich nicht grad irgendwo am Bach oder Fluss unterwegs bin, dann gehe ich auch mal an den See.
Hauptsächlich zum Fischen auf Karpfen.
Und da ich Purist bin, wird weder angefüttert, noch kommt was an den Haken (ist sowieso ein Fly only Gewässer)

Da die Fische tatsächlich lange Zeit haben zu überlegen gilt es einige Dinge zu beachten.
Ich fische das Vorfach so dick wie nötig und so dünn wie möglich.
Ich fische zum Teil Vorfächer mit bis zu über 6m Länge.
Wie überall sollte man sich immer sehr vorsichtig heranpirschen.
Außerdem sind Fische im Trupp oftmals einfacher zu fangen wie einzelne Fische. Im Trupp herrscht oft höherer Fraßdruck.
Und das passende Muster ist sehr wichtig, und da gibt es wenige Gute.
Eine sehr sanfte Präsentation ist unverzichtbar!

Wenn der Fisch überhaupt keinen Grund hat um argwöhnisch zu sein, dann funktioniert das auch sehr gut. Es stellt sich aber relativ schnell eine Unruhe ein wenn man mal gefangen hat, und man kann recht schnell den Zielfisch für diesen Tag vergessen.


----------



## dreampike (24. März 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See auf Friedfische*

Hallo, 
im See, insbesondere bei klarem und ruhigem Wasser schwimmt auch ein FC-Vorfach sehr sichtig auf dem Wasserfilm auf und hat dann eine ziemlich hohe Scheuchwirkung. Da musst du das dünne (14er oder 12er)Vorfach sorgfältig entfetten (kleiner Schwamm mit Pril getränkt) und zusätzlich mit einem Sinkpräparat (mein Favorit: Orvis Mud) behandeln. Wenn Du die Fliege ausgebracht hast, vorsichtig anziehen, nicht so fest, dass die Fliege absäuft, aber fest genug, dass das Vorfach untergeht. Dann stellen sich auch die Erfolge ein, vorausgesetzt, die Fische sind aktiv auf der Suche nach Oberflächennahrung. Dann kannst Du sogar Karpfen und Graskarpfen (ok., den mit 25er Vorfach ) mit der Fliege fangen!
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Alexbarkide (24. März 2011)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See auf Friedfische*

Hallo,

mein Favorit zum Karpfenfischen auf Sicht ist der San-Jose-Wurm! Ein paar Meter vor die ziehenden Karpfen werfen und gaaaaanz vorsichtig zupfen.

Wenn dann der Karpfen die "Fliege" einsaugt kurz und dann anschlagen.

Wohl die spannenste Art auf Karpfen in Seen zu fischen. Und ein Fisch mit 48 Pfund macht ganz schön Dampf!


Petri
Alex


----------



## Allrounder17 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See auf Friedfische*

Ich möchte dieses Thema wieder mal hervorholen, da ich an dem selben Problem stehe:
Kann ich meine #5/6 Rute für diese Art der Fischerei hernehmen?
Oder brauch ich für Rotaugen, Brassen, Barsche & Co. doch etwas leichteres/schwereres?
Welche Fliegen sind gut? Bzw. welche fangen?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir bei meinem Problem weiterhelfen

Mfg 
Allrounder17


----------



## Seele (9. März 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See auf Friedfische*

Kommt immer auf die Größen an. Also ein 40er Barsch macht an der 5er auf jeden Fall Spaß. 
Am Besten testest es aus und wenns dir zu grob is kannst dir immer noch ne neue Rute zulegen. Würde jetzt nicht einfach was neues kaufen weil am Ende machts keinen Spaß, du fängst nix oder die alte hätte genauso gepasst.


----------



## Allrounder17 (9. März 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See auf Friedfische*

Ok danke schonmal für deinen Tipp zum Gerät, hast du vlt auch noch ein paar "Erfolgsfliegen" für mich? 
Es gibt ja auch Brotkrusten- oder Boiliefliegen oder sowos wie eine Zuckmückenimitation wären die einen Versuch Wert?


----------



## Allrounder17 (10. März 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See auf Friedfische*

Danke Für deine Fliegenmuster


----------



## Likenut (6. April 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See auf Friedfische*

Also ich bin totaler Einsteiger und war dieses Wochenende auch zum erstenmal mit der Trockenfliege los.
Letztes Wochenende hatte ich an unserem See bemerkt, dass sich recht viele Satzis an der Oberfläche tummeln.
Wies immer ist, bestand meine Fliegenbox nur aus Nymphen für Barsch.
Dieses WE war ich beim Tackle Dealer meines Vertrauens und hab mir ein paar Trockenfliegen besorgt.
Fisch brachte dann eine Brotfliege, ka wie das Muster genau heisst.
Ich hab bissle Nachgeholfen mit 2-3 Tostscheiben geschaut wo die Fische steigen und dann immer eine Toastscheibe treiben lassen und mit der Fliege angeworfen. ggf fische die man sieht anwerfen. (wichtig: zumindest bei mir so am see, anwerfen heisst nicht direkt vors maul, sondern eher 1m daneben.
Nach einiger Zeit hatts dann geklappt, schöner Schuppi so um die 4 Pfund, leider war ich alleine und hab Fisch direkt immer Wasser abgemacht.
PS: Mein erster Fisch mit der Fliegenrute überhaupt. Besser als jeder 20 Pfünder, hammer Erlebnis. 
Hatte gestern überlegt meinen Erfolg mit euch zu Teilen und nen Threat zu eröffnnen, war aber lieber heute nochmal am Wasser.
Zack zwei schöne Rotfedern ham sich die Brotfliege geschnappt.
Zu empfehlen ist diese Angelei wirklich. Einfach nicht entmutigen lassen, hab in den letzten paar Wochen erstmal 3-4 Tage kämpfen müssen, dass das Werfen einigermassen klappt.
Spannend hoch 3, wenn sich der Karpfen 4-5 Meter von dir entfernt an deine Fliege ranschiebt, das Teil anschaut und dann wieder abdreht. Ha ha


----------



## Likenut (7. April 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See auf Friedfische*

Ich hab einfach mal ein paar Bilder der Erfolgsfliege gemacht.
Am Maifliegenimitat ham sie zwar auch rumgeknabbert, aber schön genommen ham sie dann die Brotfliege.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2014)

*AW: Fliegenfischen am See auf Friedfische*

Klasse Bericht!
Danke dafür!


----------

